# Suggestions for creating a two channel system



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am in the midst of upgrading my stereo setup, and I am hoping to garner enough information to make a wise purchase(s) for a dedicated music setup.

At the moment my Audio components consist of:

1) Cambridge Audio 640C CD player.

That's it. So you can see I am about to embark on a rather slow process.

What I would like to have at the end of the day is:

1) cd player (Done!)

2) Integrated amp/ or pre /pro (which is best? in the $800 range)

3) A GOOD pair of speakers. Not afraid of "previously enjoyed" but $1000 is my limit.

4) Perhaps a decent record player.

My next purchase will be my speakers and I found the 716V from JM Lab to be a great speaker within my price range and within my area. If anyone has any online merchants that would compare to the JM Lab, (or better.. in case the JM Lab is considered way overpriced for what it is.) please let me know. 

The integrated amp will likely be the CA 640A.

And from I have heard locally, Kimber Kable is the way to go for interconnects...?

Record player? 

Too much research... my eyes are going blurry.:mooooh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Speaker suggestions for creating a two channel system*

Well, For a receiver (going pre-pro has very little advantage these days) The Onkyo/Integra line seems to be the best bang for buck. You can get into a Onkyo tx sr806 for about $800 and it has every feature you really need including 5 HDMI inputs, large power supply, 130watts per ch. and all the newest audio formats including DTS master audio and TrueHD. You can't go wrong.
For speakers thats a loaded question and has many answers. for your budget have a look at SVS, thay have a great lineup and because they only sell on line you save allot and get a better product.


> And from I have heard locally, Kimber Kable is the way to go for interconnects...?


save your money, there is no difference between a decent cable and a overpriced cable for connecting equipment. go to your local home depot and pick up a spool of 14awg speaker wire, and just get a decent $20 HDMI cable and so forth.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Speaker suggestions for creating a two channel system*



Rambo4 said:


> ...make a wise purchase(s) for a dedicated music setup.
> 
> At the moment my Audio components consist of:
> 
> ...


I read a lot about the JBL L890's (I own the JBL Stadiums (discontinued) and I like them ...L890 are better according to other people); you can also check Audiogon, Videogon, Craigslist, etc. for some deals on used speakers, amps, etc. :yes:

I bought a Sony CD recorder ... it does a decent job. :yes:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Speaker suggestions for creating a two channel system*

I made my purchase last night, and picked up a pair of JMLab Chorus 716V's on clearance. They sounded amazing (to my ears). Still in their boxes, but will set them up tonight, to give them a proper run through. 











I am getting an itch to delve into my old LP collection now that I have decent speakers, so next on my list may be a budget-midrange turntable in the future. :daydream:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Speaker suggestions for creating a two channel system*



Rambo4 said:


> I made my purchase last night, and picked up a pair of JMLab Chorus 716V's on clearance. They sounded amazing (to my ears). Still in their boxes, but will set them up tonight, to give them a proper run through. :daydream:


Congratulations ... Did you already set up them??? ... How they sound??? :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Speaker suggestions for creating a two channel system*



Rambo4 said:


> I made my purchase last night, and picked up a pair of JMLab Chorus 716V's on clearance. They sounded amazing (to my ears). Still in their boxes, but will set them up tonight, to give them a proper run through.


Very nice :T Have you decided what you want to do for a receiver?


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to be honest I have never heard a speaker so real in my life. I can "feel" the room in the recordings. Not too sibilant, not too overwhelming in the bass department. A very balanced "open" speaker. I demoed several speakers in my price range, and these JMLab/Focals took the gold medal. 

Extremely happy with my decision. At the moment I am using the el cheapo RCA interconnects from my 640C but I have a pair of audio cables on order from Blue Jeans Cable that should be as good as I need. My "integrated amp" at the moment is an old 45 watt/channel HK avr-110 receiver which seems to do the job well enough for now. I am trying to decide which integrated to go with still the Cambridge Audio 640A sounds promising, though it lacks a phono input, so a phono preamp must be purchased separately. 

The turntable may be a Music Hall MMF 5.1... or the Cambridge TT50.

For now I will enjoy the new voice my digital media has found in the 640C and the JM labs. :jiggy:


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright, got the speakers! 
For a TT and cartridge, look on Amazon they've got very good prices on both. They have 14 TT to choose from.
I would suggest a Shure M97xE cartridge, only $55, but lists for $149.
Your current HK should be just fine for that setup. Its 45w is very conservitve compared to other brands of receivers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Integrated Amplifiers with phono input $800 and under:
Marantz PM7001
Onkyo A-9555
Rotel RA-1062
Cambridge Audio 640A V2 with a Cambridge Audio 640P phono stage

The NAD C325BEE is on sale for $300 right now, add a NAD PP-2 phono premap for $130 for a nice sounding system at an unbelievable price.

Any decent integrated amplifier that does not have a phono input can be readied for a turntable with several cost-effective and decent sounding phono preamps. The Rega Phono Mini for $145, the Cambridge Audio 640P for $170, NAD PP-2 or PP-3 for $130 and $180, respectively, and the ProJect Phono Box II for $160, for example.

For a turntable, I would suggest the Rega P1 improved by LPGear for $400.


----------

